# Trade, Swap?



## antigrassguy (May 16, 2006)

I have some Catalpa and Mountain Ash and Choke cherries that have sprouted from seed in many of our mulch beds. My wife is "weeding" and just throwing 4"-8" seedlings in the lawn for the lawn mower recycle program. Anybody have any desire for the ones that havent been weeded yet and want to trade for anything? Open to ideas.


----------



## kyle1! (May 31, 2006)

*Still have those Catalpa seedlings?*

Depending on how many you have and your willingness to ship them I would be interested. I will pay for shipping of course. I'm in IA so it would be an overnight shipment just sending them UPS ground. Let me know.

Brian


----------

